# Basic BFD hookup/wiring questions- what cables do I need, etc?



## JonW (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi All,
I’m just getting started with REW. I think I’ve got it working OK. Using an ancient laptop that was around the house, an M-Audio MobilePre USB external sound card and a Behringer ECM8000 microphone. Looks like I can get some plots of what’s going on. Now it’s time to EQ the sub. I’ve got a rather large sonosub. The sub (and my soon-to-exist center channel) is powered by a Crown K1 amp. I bought an ART Cleanbox to boost the sub (and center speaker) signal into the amp, but haven’t had a chance to try that out yet. 

For a BFD, I’ve read around some and I gather that people here prefer the DSP1124 over the PBQ2496 because the 1124 allows for the flexibility of more than one setting (e.g., one for music and one for movies). Makes sense. But I also see that there are models called DEQ2496 and DCX2496. Not sure which one I want.

On to the questions:

-What are all the cables and connections I’ll need to hook everything up? How to go from the preamp-processor to the BFD? And the BFD to the amp (XLR, I’d think)? Where in the chain do I put the ART Cleanbox?

-I’ve seen something about using a MIDI cable to connect the laptop and the BFD. What cable do I get for that to go from the computer (which port?) to the BFD?

-Should I just stick with getting a DSP1124 or is there any good reason to consider any of the other 2496 DEQ or DCX models?

-Anything else to think about at this stage?

Thanks!

-Jon


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What are all the cables and connections I’ll need to hook everything up?


Are you asking about REW or the BFD?

If it's REW, it's best to see the Getting started diagrams in the REW HELP files



> How to go from the preamp-processor to the BFD?


Depends on the type of jacks on your processor. The BFD will accept all kinds. If you have XLR, use that. If you have RCA, the BFD will require a mono 1/4" plug to RCA adaptor. Radio Shack has those.



> And the BFD to the amp (XLR, I’d think)?


Again, if you have XLR, use it.



> Where in the chain do I put the ART Cleanbox?


I would insert the CleanBox between the BFD and the Sub power amp.



> I’ve seen something about using a MIDI cable to connect the laptop and the BFD. What cable do I get for that to go from the computer (which port?) to the BFD?


Good news and bad news. No cable is required because the Behringer software in the BFD is not functioning properly since the last version of BFD's and REW will not talk to a BFD through the Midi. Enter the filters by hand. Takes but a second.



> Should I just stick with getting a DSP1124


Yeah, I think I would go with the 1124. The DEQ has better S/N, more dynamic range, but is at least 3 or 4 times as expensive, and gives you a graphic equalizer (read tone control) that you don't need. The specs on the 1124 are usually adequate for the job it's required to do......



> Anything else to think about at this stage?


If you get lazy about it for maybe a month, you can use the new and improved (believe me) version of REW.

brucek


----------



## JonW (Nov 21, 2006)

Bruce-

You’re excellent- thanks so much! Just what I needed to know. 

An easy question:
The ART Cleanbox only has RCA inputs. So to go from the BFD to the Cleanbox I will need a 1/4” mono plug adapter out from the BFD, into an RCA cable, and then into the Cleanbox. Is that correct?

My preamp-processor only has RCA outs. So I’ll use RCA out cables and then just add an RCA-to-1/4” adapter. Easy.

So inputing the filters into the BFD by hand is not too problematic? Great. A friend told me it’s a real pain and would be much easier with a MIDI cable. But ****, if it’s not an option…

New REW, eh? By the time I finish building my speakers, a screen, etc. a month may be passed. Hmmm…

Thanks again.

-Jon


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The ART Cleanbox only has RCA inputs. So to go from the BFD to the Cleanbox I will need a 1/4” mono plug adapter out from the BFD, into an RCA cable, and then into the Cleanbox. Is that correct?


My understanding of a CleanBox (as opposed to a CleanBoxII) is that it will convert both RCA unbalanced to XLR balanced and XLR balanced to RCA. But, since I suppose your Crown has XLR inputs, you may as well use that connection from the CleanBox to the Crown as XLR (and the BFD to CleanBox as RCA unbalanced with the 1/4" mono adapter at the BFD). This will allow you to "lift" the signal ground in your XLR cable in case of the BFD hum that sometimes is a problem.



> So inputing the filters into the BFD by hand is not too problematic?


That's all I've ever done. I do it faster than hooking up a midi cable. Seriously, how often will you be inputting filters into your BFD.

brucek


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll pipe in here - as a complete novice to the BFD and REW, I found it very easy to manually enter the filters into the BFD. The REW software tells you exactly what to enter. So, it's just a matter of spending a few minutes reading the guides to understand the button sequence.


Mitch


----------



## JonW (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Guys-

Super helpful. Just what I needed to know!
I'll order a BFD sometime soon. The real trick now will be finding the time to actually play around with REW and BFD and get it running well. 
Thanks again.

-Jon


----------

